#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  IP 4.2/4.3 Kindly share, ( selfish guys don't waste your time reading this)

## pauldavid

Dear all Brothers and sisters,
Kindly share fix for IP 4.2 and/or 4.3

I need help with IP 4.2
   I have tried two different types *****es (dll file of ibrahim omar and another one). But  I can't run any calculation in IP e.g. temperature, vsh, phi, sw.


Kindly if there is anyone who can advise me about installation or share keyge n , please help me.



Or if there is anyone who have keyge n for 4.3 kindly share it. ( i think 4.0 keyge n will work for 4.2 and 4.3)


or if there is anyone who can give me the activation file for ipsec4 kindly send me your email.and i will send you ipsec4.dat



I need IP for my master study.

It's ok to share your knowledge. your keyge n will not stop after giving a copy to another guy who needs it!




share your knowledge. maybe you will find another one, willing to help you, when you needs help!


Thanks a lot for all guys, who wants to help but they don't have keyge n. Also thanks a lot for good guys who is willing to help me.


Many thanks for selfish guys, who haven't wasted their time reading my thread.See More: IP 4.2/4.3 Kindly share, ( selfish guys don't waste your time reading this)

----------


## mkan

Dear Friend, 
Please share your Petrel 2015 med.

----------


## Atif Ismail

I have IP v.4.2 but It was not calculating volume of shale, as a result I shifted to v.3.5.

----------


## Kheder

I have the same problem.
So if you get the ***** or  ******  please share it with me.
Thank you
Have a nice day.

----------


## Thanhdcb

Plz help me to make it work
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Many thanks

----------


## Euskadi59

Go to LAVTEAM, 4.2 seems not work properly, but 4.3 is working

----------


## AlexHao

Dear all Please help me
if there is anyone who have keyge n for 4.4 kindly share it. 

or if there is anyone who can give me the activation file for ipsec4 kindly send me your email.and i will send you ipsec4.dat

I need IP for my master study.

----------


## amanchick

Операционная система Windows 10 64bit, не генерируется ipsec4.dat что можно сделать?

----------


## aminechihi

hello , please i need you'rs help i'm searching for IP 4.2/ 4.3 or 4.4 .

----------

